# MIPS,.. what exactly should I be looking for?



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

My current SB helmet is about 8 years old. From what I've read here I'm _*WELL PAST *_the date it should have been replaced. 

So for this season I'm thinking about getting one of these MIPS helmets, but I'm not sure exactly what I need to look for in a helmet featuring this tech. 

Since they are pretty expensive items, I would appreciate any insight & advice to help me in my search for the right brain bucket. 

ps: I have a rather large, oddly misshapen noggin  & I need to physically try on helmets first to be sure they're comfy & fit right.

TIA for your help.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

MIPS is a brand name. https://mipsprotection.com/ (best to get info from the source)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

They will have a small yellow round sticker that says MIPS. Almost all brands (Oakley, Giro, Smith...) have MIPS helmets.

I have a MIPS helmet and haven't died yet. So i guess they work....


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Are helmets like child seats now and come with an arbitrary expiry? I also have an odd head and most helmets I ever tried on felt weird and looked weird too. One day when I actually had money I was able to try on a bunch and of course one of the most expensive ones, the Smith Vantage fit me super good and looked okay as well. It also has the Mips, but if I don't crash hard enough to break it better believe when it's 8 years old I'll still be using it.

I seem to remember people on here saying that Mips is a one and done helmet. Not too sure what thats about because I thought pretty much all helmets were like that, maybe it crumbles away with less impact, I dunno. Or has to do with that rotational impact thing???

Either way I still think a proper fit with a non Mip would be better than something that feels weird with a Mip.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rip154 said:


> MIPS is a brand name. https://mipsprotection.com/ (best to get info from the source)


Thanks for the link. I knew it was branded & licensed tech, but wasn't sure if there were different protection levels or features to the tech I should be looking for. After researching your link, It Looks like it's pretty standard across brands.



freshy said:


> Are helmets like child seats now and come with an arbitrary expiry? I also have an odd head and most helmets I ever tried on felt weird and looked weird too...
> *...It also has the Mips, but if I don't crash hard enough to break it better believe when it's 8 years old I'll still be using it.*
> 
> I seem to remember people on here saying that Mips is a one and done helmet. Not too sure what thats about because I thought pretty much all helmets were like that, maybe it crumbles away with less impact, I dunno. Or has to do with that rotational impact thing???
> ...


I was under the impression that the interior foam protection ages and breaks down after so many years providing the rider with less protection on impact. ? My helmet hasn't taken any severe hits,.. it's just old. I understood that to be a reason for replacement. 

Also, I agree with you that a good fitting standard helmet would probably be far better than an ill fitting MIPS one.

BTW,... another reason I'm interested in the MIPS system is that since my A-Fib incident, I'm on blood thinners. It has been pointed out that even a relatively minor impact to the head could possibly result in cranial bleeding.  I was hoping that maybe the MIPS might help mitigate that sort of thing in a lesser impact.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

MIPS is a slip plain. It is designed to let the helmet rotate around your head for the few milliseconds it sticks to the snow to help mitigate rotational impact to your head. It does something. There is plenty of research to show that. But all it does is add some extra protection against rotation. The obnoxious marketing people felt that using MIPS to shorten Multi-Directional Impact Protection System was a good idea, not paying attention to the fact that it would be often wrongly understood as Multi Impact Protection System. Anything with MIPS is still single impact, it is just an additional layer of help with that single impact.

Helmet safety is a huge topic that I can rant on. Basically the testing standard was more or less built around EPS. Which is what nearly all helmets are mostly made of. So the testing standard having been designed around a material has basically made that material the only viable option. It's why we haven't really seen any real progress in helmet design in 20 years. It is a biodegradable foam that over time, like a bag of chips, goes stale. EPS literally has a "shelf life" of 3-6 years depending on storage conditions. So yes, 8 years you are overdue.

Ultimately, while a helmet with a slip plain feature is "better", the reality of the testing standard means that nothing is really very good at preventing concussions. Better than not wearing anything sure, but a helmets primary job is to prevent skull fractures. If your brain turns to mush on impact but it stays in your skull, that's a success in their book.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

After getting mild concussion from a small slam I looked for alternatives to EPS and found the Giro Combyn and Discord helmets which are made from softer dual density Vinyl Nitrile (VN) and designed to flex and take multiple impacts rather than one hit and throw away.

But those models are on sale now so looks like they are moving away from that tech and going all in on MIPS. Not sure why. The cynic in me says money - MIPS helmets are high price. But could be another reason they are not sharing


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Got my first MIPS helmet last season and also my first time using BOA on a helmet. Going forward, MIPS with BOA will be standard features I’ll be looking for in a helmet. 

BOA adjustment allows me to make sure the helmet is snug on my head, depending on my balaclava and/or hood being worn underneath. I wear my helmet without the liner.

If anybody is curious, I got the Smith Code helmet to integrate with my Smith I/O goggles.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> My current SB helmet is about 8 years old. From what I've read here I'm _*WELL PAST *_the date it should have been replaced.
> 
> So for this season I'm thinking about getting one of these MIPS helmets, but I'm not sure exactly what I need to look for in a helmet featuring this tech.
> 
> ...


You really just need to try a bunch on

Might as well get a MIPS helmet the price difference isn't much. As far as feel I don't think you can tell the difference when trying a helmet with or without MIPS

One of the biggest things to look for is the adjustment dial on the back, higher end helmets adjust better. 

For instance I had a giro nine helmet, and the dial on one setting felt too loose, and on the other setting felt too tight. 
I then got a giro zone helmet and the dial was more precise having smaller teeth I was able to get it to click on they size Inbetween too small and too big giving me a perfect size

Another thing I knew I wanted was vents I could open and close

And lastly a nice little bonus on the giro zone is the magnetic buckle lock on the chin strap. Not necessary by any means but definitely a feature I've grown to like very much. 

They are always having deals on certain sizes and colors so keep your eye open once you figure out what you want. 

The zone retails for $200, I'm pretty sure I paid about $90 for mine and I love it.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone know if a snowboard helmet will have the date of manufacture on it or where I could find that out?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I decided the Giro Jackson mips helmet.  Tried on 7-8 different helmets, 3 different Giro models & this one fit me best. 
It's $160 retail. ? I found one online in L, last years model on sale for $99. (NOT from Backcountry!) ?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

mjayvee said:


> Got my first MIPS helmet last season and also my first time using BOA on a helmet. Going forward, MIPS with BOA will be standard features I’ll be looking for in a helmet.
> 
> BOA adjustment allows me to make sure the helmet is snug on my head, depending on my balaclava and/or hood being worn underneath. I wear my helmet without the liner.
> 
> If anybody is curious, I got the Smith Code helmet to integrate with my Smith I/O goggles.


Ordering this today actually, my wife made me throw out my old protec. Idk how old it is but I’ve been wearing it since Ross Powers was cool.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Guess I got what I paid for. 

Not sure how my 8 yo helmet (...or my head for that matter) would have fared today, but I slammed HARD and Roached my brand new helmet. 

Bit my tongue too. Lol. My head & jaw hurts like a muthah! LoL. (...damned snow gun snow was too crunchy & sticky and grabbed my board.) ?‍♂


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks like the helmet did its job


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Yikes! Glad you're okay, good luck with the ensuing whiplash... 

New helmet time again hah.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Phedder said:


> Yikes! Glad you're okay, good luck with the ensuing whiplash...
> 
> *New helmet time again hah.*


Already bought one @ the Pro Shop. Same model


----------



## jrec87 (Jan 18, 2019)

damn dude. looks like you upgraded in time.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope, your neck is fine and you have no headache. Take it slow tomorrow. 

Glad you were wearing a helmet! That ding looks like a very hard crash.


----------



## sh00gs (Dec 12, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> Already bought one @ the Pro Shop. Same model





chomps1211 said:


> Already bought one @ the Pro Shop. Same model


IIRC Giro has a crash replacement policy. Worth checking into. 

Glad you’re good. Im a MIPS believer...


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Damn. That’s scary. Glad you’re ok. I hit mine a couple weeks back. Headache that night. Think I’m due for upgrade......8yo helmet!


----------

